# أطقم سجاجيد قطيفه مخمل مطرزة



## مسوقة26 (5 مايو 2012)

شراشف صلاة إسترتش من الرأس والأكمان

وهذه الصور تصوير شخصي 
سعرها مفرق 35جمله 30 ريال



















وهذه شراشف بكلفه 35 مفرق جمله 30 ريال
للأطفال 20 مفرق 200 ريال جمله

شراشف جورسيه كامل مشجر وساده

35 جمله 45 مفرق


















وهذه مطرزة 45 مفرق 40 جمله




وهذه أطقم سجاجيد قطيفه مخمل مطرزة

تجي أربعه قطع

سجاده وشرشف وبيت مصحف وشنطه 
حلوووووووووة للعرايس أو لو تحبي تقدميه هديه شئ حلو وفكرة جديده

يجي بعدة ألوان

من ضمنها السكري والذهبي والبني والكحلي والعودي والوردي والفيروزي والزيتي 
سعر الطقم 120 ريال وجمله 90 ريال 












متوفرة بشكل جديد














,وهذه سجاجيد قطعتين شرشف وسجاده ع الطبيعه احلى من الصورة

الأسعار60 _ 65 ريال






































'



























​




__________________

شراشف صلاة وأطقم عرايس.مسك عبدالصمد...صحون الحلى الزجاجيه وكأسات الحلى البلاستيك _ أطقم الشنط السته البربري والمورد_سريرالطفل المتنقل (هندول).. مندوبة لشركه آفون للتواصل[email protected]​


----------

